# Help with PALS fecal tests



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the first time I am going to use pals and I was just wondering if anyone could help me with the submission form 

http://www.palsvetlab.co.uk/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/submissionform2.pdf

What do I have to fill out etc as I don't have a specific herp vet, just the practice :S

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Just put in the name of the surgery you're registered with.

Put a tick in the box next to 'Faeces' as the type of sample you are sending.

Then under Microbiology tick Reptile faeces 1 & 2, and Full Parasitology.

Under patient information write 'No clinical symptoms / pathology presented - routine screening only for endoparasites' (if that's the case - if you're reptile is poorly or you think it has parasites you should state it here with a description of their symptoms). Under current therapy write 'N/A' and tick the box for 'No' under Fasted Sample.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

9Red said:


> Just put in the name of the surgery you're registered with.
> 
> Put a tick in the box next to 'Faeces' as the type of sample you are sending.
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant, thanks very much :no1:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

does this mean you cant do it if your not under a vet?


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

anybody can send a sample to them , the form on the website is designed for vet use but if you email them at [email protected] with info on how many animals to test they send out a kit with a simplified form ,instructions,containers and a prepaid enevelope for you to post samples in , they will advise on completion of test whether animal requires vet treatment,they may also be able to help in locating an exotics vet for you if required


----------

